

Man Sues Feds After They Target Him for Photographing Rainbow Art - ejr
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/five-sue-gov-over-targeting/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8034320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8034320)

